# My Shopping Recommendations



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

I am going to add to my list every supplier I can think of, that I have used or know someone has used. Its always good for newbies to have a large selection of suppliers available to them. When I started 8 years ago, I had only known of a few until soap forums opened me up to more of them. I hope this list will become useful to you . 



*Molds* 

Branch Girl (Etsy Shop) 
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5950669

For Crafts Sake (FCS)
Home of the Real Tank (Soap Cutter) 
http://www.forcraftssake.com/ 

Soap Hutch 
http://www.soaphutch.com/

Silvermoon Molds 
http://www.silvermoonsoapsupply.com/index.html

Upland Molds 
http://www.uplandsoapfactory.com/store/home.php

Ye Ole Soap Shoppe 
http://www.soapmaking.com/moldscutters.htm#molds

Kangaroo Blue (Now Has Silicone Molds) 
http://www.kangarooblue.com/index.php?m ... ath=20_123

Bramble Berry
http://www.brambleberry.com/premium.html

Mission Peak Soap
http://missionpeaksoap.com/equipment.ht ... slide_show

The Soap Goat 
http://www.thesoapgoat.com/nwood.html


*Suppliers (Fragrances, Soap Supplies, Packaging)* 

Agbanga Karite ( Shea Butter Supplier) 
http://www.agbangakarite.com/

Aquarius Aromatherapy & Soap
http://www.aquariusaroma-soap.com/

Atlantic Spice Company (Herbs)
http://www.atlanticspice.com/

SF Herb 
http://www.sfherb.com/

Bayousome 
http://www.bayousome.com/

Bear Laboratories (Fragrances) 
http://www.incenseoils.com/

Between Friends Too
http://www.betweenfriendstoo.com/

Bitter Creek North
http://www.candlesupply.com/

Bitter Creek South
http://www.bittercreeksouth.com/

Blossom Farm 
http://www.blossomfarm.com/

Bottles and More (Containers & Supplies)
http://www.bottlesaBundmore.com/

Clean & Bright Supplies (Canadian Supplier)
http://www.candbsupplies.ca/

Camden-Grey  (Essential Oils)
http://www.camdengrey.com/

Candlechem  (Candle Making)
http://www.candlechem.com/

Candles & Supplies
http://www.candlesandsupplies.com/

Candlewic
http://www.candlewic.com/

Canwax (Canadian Supplier)
http://www.canwax.com/page/page/251746.htm

Catania-Spagna Corporation
http://www.cataniausa.com/


----------



## Luna (Jun 28, 2008)

What a good start on this type of thread.
I will be back at a later date, to add some of mine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't forget Columbus Foods aka Soapers Choice for Soapmaking oils!

http://soaperschoice.com/


----------



## Lucy (Jul 6, 2008)

Chemistry Store - a bit of everything
AAA chemical -lye
Boyer -Lye


----------

